# How many or what kinds of IBS symptoms do you have?



## journ3 (Feb 16, 2009)

This is a non-scientific survey for my own use in educating non-IBSers. I know what my own experience is, and I know what most published sources say, but I'd like to hear from other IBSers.Please either post a total number of symptoms that you have (or had if you are currently in remission) on a frequent or constant basis, or list them here. Please *include* any GI or non-GI symptoms that *you* think any connected to *your own IBS* even if they are not usually mentioned by other sources as "typical." Please *exclude* from your total, as best you can, any symptoms you have that are most likely related to any non-IBS medical conditions you have, if any. If you are not sure, feel free to say so.I hope and expect that this thread may get long in a few days. I will need to be able to focus on the relevant information quickly when I get back to the BB, so please try to keep the thread on topic. If you want to ask or give management advice, vent, or debate somebody else's comment, please start a new thread.Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Overall colon tenderness.Severe abdominal pain in a few locations.Loose stools.Pain when I needed to go to the bathroom that went away after a BM.Urgency.I tend to fart a lot when I don't take probiotics, but that was long before I had IBS so I don't count it.Generally only got bloating with certain medication combinations, not really consistently with my IBS.


----------



## S_LIne (Jun 26, 2009)

Gas quite a bit some daysSome discomfort most daysLoose BM's mostly everydayWhen I first started having problemsGas PainEverytime I ate I had to go to the bathroom shortly afterdiscomfort


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Loose urgent bms 2-3 times every dayCramping pains dailyBloated dailyWind dailyColon tenderness dailyStraining even though I have loose stoolsThe sense of incomplete evacuation.Really loud gugling, bubbling noises in the bowel/intestinesAnxiety and depression brought on by the IBS-D


----------



## TanaG (Jul 11, 2009)

lower and/or upper abdomen pain the whole day and only in the evening after a certain period of timecolon tenderness (left side mostly)loose/broken stools daily only in the morninggas/wind evenings and morningssome discomfort caused by gas in the evening and morningurgencyP.S.: due to all that mid day became my favorite part of the day! LOL


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

I currently consider myself in "remission" though I probably have an attack every month or every few months. I am currently on no medications except for Camila, a progesterone-only birth control pill which eliminates my periods. I mention this because I feel that my symptoms worsen around my period and while this eliminates my periods I have had a few episodes of breakthrough bleeding that caused my GI symptoms to worsen.Now I typically have 1-3 BM in the morning which are formed but somewhat soft. Prior to getting my symptoms under control I had very loose stool varying in frequency based on what I ate, etc. I currently do not restrict my diet except for known triggers – scrambled eggs and Indian food. I do have some gas and discomfort, however, this is variable. For the last month or so, I’ve been having right lower quadrant/right pelvic pain on and off, similar to a dull cramp. I’ve seen GYN and she feels this could be IBS related or could be GYN related, but we’re in watch and wait mode presently. Aside from that, my abdominal pain is typically not too bad.And when you have a chance, I would love to hear what exactly you’re studying!


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

I also consider myself currently in remission.But when i was symptomatic they were as follows:Explosive diarrhoeaslight right upper quadrant pain.Nausea (that could go on for days and days)Extreme weight loss as a result of not eating due to the prolonged nauseaAnxiety.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

In "remission" for 10 years...Explosive D, no stool formation, 6+ times a dayGERD with chronic all day long indigestionHorrible smellsOccasional knife sharp pain at belly buttonAbsolute urgency"Surprise" fartsEczema from food and chemical sensitivities. One food exacerbated both conditionsDaily afternoon fatigue & sleepinessMark


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

IndigestionNauseaBloatednessFlatulencePilesIncomplete EvacuationSoft bowel movements and Diahorrea which i always strain to passAgonising stomach and pelvic painGrumbling and growling sounds in bowel,stomach,colon,intestinesExhausted all the timeBack painHeadaches/migraines


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Loose stools and urgency. Anxiety as a result-can't separate that from other symptoms. All part of the package!


----------



## kc99 (Jun 7, 2007)

Daily symptoms, though variable from day to day. That said -Symptoms triggered by every meal, includes either cramping pain in lower left or right abdomen, or general bloating.This pain and/or discomfort is improved after one or multiple BMs. It may be 2-3 hours before this happens.Incomplete evacuation (real or imagined, it's often hard to tell)Occasionally hard stools but not always, loose stools very rareThis is an interesting idea. I do think a lot of nonIBSers are unaware of how debilitating the symptoms can be. So, good luck with your efforts here.


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Nausea (really bad)Lower abdominal pain (more cramps than spasms but do get the spasms from time to time)FatigueIndigestionLower back painLoads of gasSometimes have urgency where I need to go to the loo as in NOW


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

Painful abdominal cramps preceeding watery, burning D 5-10 times a day (when I was at my worst, better now)Lots of foul gasVery loud intestinal gurgling soundsSecondary psychological effects including depression, anxiety, insomnia, social isolation


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

In "remission" after using clinical hypnotherapy (IBS Audio Program) since 2001 or soPrior to that:Since 1983 - Incapacitating Diarrhea lasting 4 hours or more almost daily; but certainly several times weekly lasting hoursSevere abdominal pain and cramping preceding and during D attacksLingering abdominal pain after D attacks Severe fatigue and weekness


----------



## Yukie (Feb 13, 2009)

HeadachesFatigue, dailyLow back painAlternance between diahrea and constipationBloatingGazBurpingGastric RefluxChronic pain between the end of the stomach and beginning of the bowel sometimes under the ribsMucus In stool from time to timenausea


----------



## doubletee (Feb 28, 2010)

Had a really bad attack of IBS since December after a long period of near normality.Loose movements Worse in morningGeneral discomfort upper and lower abdomenDuring this current attack lots of nausea especially first thing in morningSudden cramps (sometimes with feeling of passing out) and urgent BM with explosive wind.Does anyone else have dizziness?One discovery I made was that I have a caffine intoleranceAfter giving it up less IBS attacks and longer between


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

not sure how many of these are directly related to my IBS/ SIBO, but definitely the top 4 are:bloating/ abdominal distension (remains my worst symptom overall)Incomplete evacuationsoft/sticky stoolsborborbygmus (sp?)chronic mucus in back of throatoccasional mild-moderate nausea (this is new in the last two months or so)chronic heartburn (also new- in the last month or so)occasional, mild abdominal pain/cramping (don't get this that often, thankfully)non-GI stuff:fatiguebody aches, particularly in the joints ( also something more recent)intermittent insomniamild depression (I'm pretty sure this is winter weather-related though)


----------



## Autosaver (Feb 25, 2010)

Loose stool 2-3 times a dayBloatingStomach painGassy.


----------



## harley1 (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi just came across your thread andcould you tell me the name of your tapes and where you purchased them? Are they helping? I was going to a hypnotherapist but very expensive. Please let me know


----------



## Sophie2009 (Feb 16, 2010)

ConstipationDiahrrea - on rare occassionsBloated constantlyChronic abdominal painGasUrgency in the mornings Feeling like I need the toilet but nothing passes when I try to goDepressionThere we have it - one vicious cycle, the only positive is that I can identify and know what my symptoms are, still trying to figure out what triggers them though.Sophie.


----------



## mmj (Jun 1, 2010)

I have been recently diagnosised with IBS & have gastroparesis also for which I take Erythromycin 3x perday to make my stomach contract & be able to empty. My other symptoms include occasional pain in abdomen (belly & side areas/ribs) , both sides, occasional pain in upper back/shoulder blades, nausea, heartburn, and recently pain in top of left arm. Anyone else experience these? Thanks.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 18, 2010)

Started withaily Pain in lower left abdomen, relieved by BMTrapped gasNormal stoolsTransistioned toaily Pain in upper left abdomen, no matter what and when.Tons of gasLoose stoolsNow at:Occasional Pain, a few times a week. Both right and left side.Less gasNormal BM'sIts taken 3+ months, but it seems to be getting better!


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

Feeling like i have to go to the toilet but don't really have to (this annoys me the most)ConstipationDiarrhea (only seems to occur when i have to go to a family members house or any other house that's not my own)Feeling uneasy when sitting down and when standing up too (get this sort of constipated/something is stuck sort of feeling)Pass mucusDepressionAnxietyFeeling run down all the time probably due to the depression and not caring about life anymoreWhen cleaning myself it doesn't seem to end, go through nearly a whole roll of toilet roll during one sessionNot feeling fully cleared out after a BM (feels like i still have to pass more stool but nothing comes out)i used to pass a lot of gas which smelt really bad but haven't had any problems with gas in a while now, used to get those loud gurgling sounds but haven't heard a sound in a few weeks nowi could say my IBS is nowhere near as bad as it was at the start, my life used to be revolved around the toilet but now i don't go near as much, used to go about 10-15 times a day but now i only go 1-2 times a day (apart from the bad day i had last week where i had to go about 5 times, probably because a lot of visitors came to the house so the nerves started giving me trouble)it doesn't bother me when sitting about the house, it's when i have to go out into public places then my anxiety triggers it off


----------



## Jillywindy (Jan 17, 2010)

At onset:Sharp stabbing pains in upper right quadrantConstant sharp pain in middle upper abdomen and left side flexurePain in morning in lower abdomen relieved by BMLots of burping associated with abdominal pain and colon activityfatiguebloatingloud gurgling noisesNow: Episodes of pain in upper abdomen usually during mid-morning with associated burping. Episodes are usually short lived (<1 hour) but occasionally last for a couple of hours.Frequent BM's in morning but not loose.


----------



## AnjieBaby (Apr 9, 2010)

Every day - without fail:-Indigestion with a Hiatus HerniaBloated feeling - most of the dayMassive flatulence - annoyingly most of the day too! Internal piles - self explanitory!Incomplete Evacuation - self explanitory!Soft bowel movements and Diahorrea which is always time consuming to pass and painful as it gives symptoms like constipation but turns out to be very soft!Constipation which is very painful - crampingSharb pinching pains around lower left side and abdominal spasms - daily occurancesGrumbling and growling sounds in bowel,stomach,colon,intestinesExhausted all the timeLower back pain - can't sit in one position for too long


----------



## stevefriel (Dec 2, 2009)

my IBS wasn't too bad for a while but having a bad day today when i'm meant to be going somewhere, typical


----------

